# المدير والتلات بنات !!!!!!!!!!!!



## Dona Nabil (1 أغسطس 2007)

مدير اتعرض عليه ثلاثة بنات علشان يختار منهم سكرتيره .......كلهم نجحوا فى المسابقه بنفس الدرجات فقرر يعمل لهم اختبار للاخلاق والامانه فأعطى لكل واحده شنطه فيها 1000 جنيه وقال لهم الشنطه دى فيها 500 جنيه روحى البنك وأودعيهم فى حساب الشركه .................أول واحده لقيت المبلغ زايد رجعت الشركه وسألت المدير تعمل أيه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ...................التانيه أودعت 500 جنيه فى الحساب ورجعت 500 جنيه للمدير ..................اما الثالثه أودعت الالف كلها وجابت وصل الايداع للمدير .............أمممممممممممممم تفتكروا اختااااااااااااااااااااااار ميييييييييييييين   ...طبعا" اختار اللى لابسه مينى جيب!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!هههههههههههههه: :ura1::


----------



## twety (1 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المدير والتلات بنات !!!!!!!!!!!!*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

لا مدير ذكى ذكى بجد
ههههههههههههه


----------



## ginajoojoo (1 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المدير والتلات بنات !!!!!!!!!!!!*

:new6::new6::new6:
يعنى مهما كانت الامانة والاخلاق متوفرة بردو هايختار المينى جيب
بجد تحفة ميرسى ليكى يا دونا​


----------



## dr.sheko (1 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المدير والتلات بنات !!!!!!!!!!!!*

اصله هو المدير
وبيختار سكرتيره 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مش أمينه مخزن


----------



## muheb (2 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المدير والتلات بنات !!!!!!!!!!!!*

هههههههههههه حلوااااااااااااااااااااااااههههههههههههههههه


----------



## kamer14 (2 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المدير والتلات بنات !!!!!!!!!!!!*

هههههههههههه طيب ماكان اختار ايلى لابسه مينى جيب من الاول مدير غريب


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المدير والتلات بنات !!!!!!!!!!!!*

يعنى تفتكرى يا تويتى لو كان مدير غبى كان اختار حد تانى ............... صدقينى الاختيار كان هيبقى واحد ههههههههههه ميرسى يا تويتى يا قمرايه وربنا معاكى .


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المدير والتلات بنات !!!!!!!!!!!!*

ميرسى ليكى يا جينا يا قمر وربنا معاكى يا جميله .


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المدير والتلات بنات !!!!!!!!!!!!*

ميرسى يا  m.e.e  وطبعا" هتوافق على اختياره وكل الرجاله هيوافقوه ههههههههههه .......... ربنا معاك .


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المدير والتلات بنات !!!!!!!!!!!!*

ميرسى يا محب على التعليق وربنا معاك .


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المدير والتلات بنات !!!!!!!!!!!!*

لا يا قمر ما هو لازم يعمل الحركات دى الاول علشان محدش ياخد باله ههههههههههه ميرسى يا جميله وربنا معاكى .


----------



## nana25 (2 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المدير والتلات بنات !!!!!!!!!!!!*

طب ليه وجع الدماغ ده من الاول طالما المينى جيب هو اللى هيكسب 

طب لو كان شاف ميكروا جيب كان عمل ايه ههههههههههه​


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المدير والتلات بنات !!!!!!!!!!!!*

كان اختارها طبعا" يا نانا  ما هى بانت المنافسه فى ايه بالظبط ........... ميرسى على التعليق وربنا معاكى يا قمرايه .


----------



## nana25 (2 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المدير والتلات بنات !!!!!!!!!!!!*

وهو ليه يختار واحده والتانية لا طالما كلها مناظر

يا دونا كان عمل مكتب مخصوص كله مقاسات ههههههههههههه​


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المدير والتلات بنات !!!!!!!!!!!!*

هههههههههههه هو الا حسن والاضمن فى الحالات دى ان الزوجه هى اللى تختار السكرتيره لجوزها.


----------



## nana25 (2 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المدير والتلات بنات !!!!!!!!!!!!*

ازاى الزوجة تختار السكرتيرة ودائما الزوجة اخر من تعلم

بس انا اقترح انها تعمل شبكة تجسس على زوجها وتسجله بالصوت والصورة علشان الـ........:spor22:......... ؟ تبقى جامده جدا هههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المدير والتلات بنات !!!!!!!!!!!!*

أيه شغل المخابرات ده يا نانا  ........... دى حتى الستات غلابه أااااااااااوى ههههههههههه ميرسى يا نانا يا قمر والله يكون فى عونه مقدما" .


----------



## kajo (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المدير والتلات بنات !!!!!!!!!!!!*

ههههههههههههههههههه

جامده يا دونا 

حلوه اوى


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المدير والتلات بنات !!!!!!!!!!!!*

طبعا" انت لو  مكان المدير كنت اختر ت زيه ههههههههه ..........ميرسى للتعليق يا كاجو وربنا معاك .


----------



## naderr (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المدير والتلات بنات !!!!!!!!!!!!*

جامده اوى اوى اوى اوى اوى 
مش  النكته\\\\\\\\\\\\\\المينى جيب


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المدير والتلات بنات !!!!!!!!!!!!*

هما كل ولاد ادم كده ههههههههههه ماشى يا نادر ميرسى وربنا معاك .


----------



## twety (6 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المدير والتلات بنات !!!!!!!!!!!!*

بجد فعلا وعن جد
لالالالالالالالالالازم وحتما ولابد 
ان الزوجه هى اللى تختار السكرتيرة
ويحبذا يعنى ويااااااااريت
يوكن دكر زيه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المدير والتلات بنات !!!!!!!!!!!!*



twety قال:


> بجد فعلا وعن جد
> لالالالالالالالالالازم وحتما ولابد
> ان الزوجه هى اللى تختار السكرتيرة
> ويحبذا يعنى ويااااااااريت
> ...



ومين يا حبيبتى هيوافق على كده هيتحججوا بان السكرتيره خبره أكتر ووجه جميل للشركه أو للمكتب .........لكن الراجل هيكون كشر وهيطفش النا س ههههههه كان غيرك اشطر ............ميرسى يا تويتى يا قمر وربنا معاكى .


----------



## meri (6 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المدير والتلات بنات !!!!!!!!!!!!*

ههههههههههههه
حلوة يادونا
ههههههههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المدير والتلات بنات !!!!!!!!!!!!*



meri قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> حلوة يادونا
> ههههههههههه



ميرسى يا مارى ووحشتينى وربنا معاكى يا جميله .


----------



## عمود الدين (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المدير والتلات بنات !!!!!!!!!!!!*

تحفة


----------



## gift (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المدير والتلات بنات !!!!!!!!!!!!*

ههههههههههههههههه
حلوة اوي ده


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المدير والتلات بنات !!!!!!!!!!!!*



عمود الدين قال:


> تحفة



+ ميرسى يا عمود الدين على التعليق وربنا معاك .


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المدير والتلات بنات !!!!!!!!!!!!*



gift قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> حلوة اوي ده



+ ميرسى يا gift على التعليق وربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## *malk (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المدير والتلات بنات !!!!!!!!!!!!*

*بصراحة تعب نفسة*
*كان خدها من الاول*
*حلوة يا دونا*


----------



## merola (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المدير والتلات بنات !!!!!!!!!!!!*

لا فعلا شكل اخلاقة عالية اوووووووووووووى ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المدير والتلات بنات !!!!!!!!!!!!*



keky قال:


> *بصراحة تعب نفسة*
> *كان خدها من الاول*
> *حلوة يا دونا*



+ ماهو الاختيار زى تنسيق الثانويه العامه لازم يمر بكذا مرحله ههههههه ميرسى يا كيكى وربنا يبارك  حياتك .


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المدير والتلات بنات !!!!!!!!!!!!*



merola قال:


> لا فعلا شكل اخلاقة عالية اوووووووووووووى ​



+ جداً جداً ..أوعى يكون عندك شك فى كده ههههههههههميرسى يا ميرولا على التعليق الظريف وربنا معاكى .


----------



## الملك العقرب (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المدير والتلات بنات !!!!!!!!!!!!*

هههههههههههههه بجد حركة زكية منه بس انا لو مكانه كنت شغلت التلاتة وحدة سكرتيرة و الباقي في الحسابات مثلا


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المدير والتلات بنات !!!!!!!!!!!!*



الملك العقرب قال:


> هههههههههههههه بجد حركة زكية منه بس انا لو مكانه كنت شغلت التلاتة وحدة سكرتيرة و الباقي في الحسابات مثلا



+يا طماااااع هههههههه قصدك واحده وزيره والباقى  فى البلاط الملكى يا كينج  هههههههه ..........ميرسى على تعليقك وربنا معاك .


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المدير والتلات بنات !!!!!!!!!!!!*

اكيد هيختار الميني جيب 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المدير والتلات بنات !!!!!!!!!!!!*



yoyo112yoyo قال:


> اكيد هيختار الميني جيب
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​



+ولو ميكرو يكون أحسن ....ميرسى على التعليق يا يويو .


----------



## مانشستر الظلام (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المدير والتلات بنات !!!!!!!!!!!!*

بصراحــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه
شديده ومدير شديد ودماغه عليا قوي قوي
وياريت كنت انا المدير كنت اخترت من الاول 
وخلصت نفسي انا هقرف نفسي من الاول
ليــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه؟؟
دا مدير غريب غريب غريب يعني.........
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

وارجو مشاركتكم في لعبتي (المروحه)وارجوا انت تنال اعجابكم


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المدير والتلات بنات !!!!!!!!!!!!*



مانشستر الظلام قال:


> بصراحــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه
> شديده ومدير شديد ودماغه عليا قوي قوي
> وياريت كنت انا المدير كنت اخترت من الاول
> وخلصت نفسي انا هقرف نفسي من الاول
> ...



+ ميرسى يا مانشيستر على التعليق وانشالله الكل هيشارك فى لعبة المروحه لو حلوه وعلى فكره التوقيع الجديد أحلى بكتير من القديم وربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## red_pansy (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المدير والتلات بنات !!!!!!!!!!!!*

ههههههههههههههههه
حلوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووة يادونا 
بس لو كانوا كلهم لابسين مينى جيب كان عمل إيــــــــه:t33:
ههههههههههههههه  ربنا يباركك يا جميل :yaka:


----------



## dovi2010 (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المدير والتلات بنات !!!!!!!!!!!!*

ميرسييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المدير والتلات بنات !!!!!!!!!!!!*



red_pansy قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> حلوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووة يادونا
> بس لو كانوا كلهم لابسين مينى جيب كان عمل إيــــــــه:t33:
> ههههههههههههههه  ربنا يباركك يا جميل :yaka:



+ كان طبعاً خدهم كلهم هههههههه ميرسى يا مريومه يا قمر وربنا معاكى .


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المدير والتلات بنات !!!!!!!!!!!!*



dovi2010 قال:


> ميرسييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي



+ ميرسى  لمرورك وربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------

